# Fall Weed Seed Germination



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Winter annuals - when do they typically germinate and begin growing, i.e. August, September, etc.

One grassy weed I'd like to eradicate in one of my fields is sweet vernal grass. Seems like I read that it actually germinates in the fall???? I don't know much about the life cycle of this weed, but while - an annual, if it starts growing in the fall, it would be great if/when I hit the field with round-up, I could zap it too.

Other broadleaf weeds - when do you typically start seeing them? Planning some fall broadleaf herbicide spraying and want the timing right.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Read the label on Prowl H2O....you will find that helpful for education purposes besides administering purposes. As a rule of thumb, when the low temps start consistently hovering around 60°, the fall weed germination begins.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

can't say about grass weeds but my target here for winter annuals is first week in Oct. If worried about residual use cimmaron plus-very slow acting but it will get just about everything but speedwell. You have to use Chaparral for speedwell but you get a little residual and you can't use on timothy. if not worried about residual, i would use grazon next. pretty effective on most stuff and works fairly fast. For us, early oct spraying is much more effective for clean stands come May than March spraying. just too cold. I am guessing you are in a similar situation


----------

